# Green Car Tech Could Suffer if California Relates ZEV Mandate



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

U.S. auto makers, who have fought the ZEV program and successfully lobbied for changes to it several times since 1990, are welcoming the newest proposed change.

More...


----------

